# multi Kush grow



## bubba902 (Feb 2, 2012)

5 beans came up. 
Afghan mango, 
Orange krush
Afghan Kush
Forgot other two.

They all got mixed up throughout the past year but 5/5 popped.
3x3.
400w hps/mh.
24/0
Fox farm ocean Forrest again
2gal black poly bags.
fox farm line up again.
updates soon.

(afghan 33, aroma clones journal next.)


----------



## pcduck (Feb 2, 2012)

Nice lineup bubba902 :aok:


----------



## bubba902 (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks duck!,
They arent fimmed though , but hopefully I get a nice male out of the bunch.

its been a pain keeping the temps normal and everything steady.

Im only running the 400w until I see what the electric company is up to. Starting to bracket people on usage.. 

Well its just me and my fiancee in a 3bdrm house lol. Although the tanning bed covers a little.


----------



## Beavermonk (Feb 3, 2012)

Eh 902 you from Canada? I recognize 902. I'll take an alexander keith's  Looking forward to your journal. I also have a 400watt set up and nsp aint notice ****


----------



## bubba902 (Feb 4, 2012)

Neg lol it jus random #, swapped out to a 40k Lumen MH in the 3x3 closet.
Added a freshly rooted Afghan 33 clone.. pics of aroma and Afghan mothers tmrw.
16 aroma clones, 6 Afghan 33 clones..
im excited


----------



## bubba902 (Feb 5, 2012)

Well I was hoping of pics of the aroma and 33.. I have not been taking cam b4 I go. Usually stoned.

Cpl pics of everything with the mh. Only running 50%


----------



## bubba902 (Feb 12, 2012)

Here are some pics of everything back in the tent.
The temps are being hard to maintain. 
Put the 400w MH back up. 
I have to invest in an exhaust controller.

Kush are in black bags.
Afghan 33 clone is in the green pot.

Clone came while she was 5 Weeks into flower..
I promise I will get pics up soon enough of the aroma and Afghan 33.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 13, 2012)

Hey bubba checkout this one on ebay. Just got one for my 4" Vortex fan. They have fast shipping too, this item got here before a HTG item that I bought at the same time.

hXXp://www.ebay.com/itm/Sunleaves-Variable-Fan-Speed-Controller-/350526137947?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item519cfc665b


----------



## bubba902 (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks Duck!, I have to spread some before I give ya rep.

Im having trouble keeping  Maintained... I don't like struggling to keep temps high enough lol.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 13, 2012)

I hear ya Bubba.

I have one on my 6" Vortex already and you can really dial in the temp that you need


----------



## bubba902 (Feb 13, 2012)

Thank you a ton!!
I messed up this time and used non femmed beans .

I do have a good bit of aroma clones and my Afghan 33. But they are at a friends til I bring em here.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 13, 2012)

I would rather not use those femmed seeds. regular beans seems to be more stable to me, less chance of hermies.


----------



## bubba902 (Feb 13, 2012)

pcduck said:
			
		

> I would rather not use those femmed seeds. regular beans seems to be more stable to me, less chance of hermies.


Never looked at it like that. Good call lol. Im hoping for a nice male, I want to take a stab at pollenating some Afghan 33,Aroma.


----------



## bubba902 (Feb 13, 2012)

Switched em over to 18/6,
Topped the soil off to cover some stretch.Just
taped up one side of my light a little bit. Temp is staying 72f.
My humidity will not rise though.
Just venting back into the room until they begin to smell, then its outside.



Does this baby look normal? Yellowish look coming onto it. Still young for nutes tho.
Medium is FFOF. No nutes yet


----------



## pcduck (Feb 13, 2012)

To help with stretch run your lights 24/7. You will need to run your lights for more weeks at 18/6 compared to 24/7 to get the same results, so you really do not save any electricity


----------



## bubba902 (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks again Duck!, your a life saver! 

Think 24/7 will do harm with a MH?


----------



## pcduck (Feb 13, 2012)

No, the only harm will be that they grow faster and bigger.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 13, 2012)

Before we discovered T5s, most of us here vegged with MH.  I have always run my veg lights 24/7.  Sometimes in the summer when the temps get into double digits, I would turn it off for a few hours, but other than that it has always been 24/7.  The difference in internodal spacing was noticable.


----------



## bubba902 (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks guys and gals, 
I put it on 24/7.

I do have the 4ft 8bulb t5 but only one blue bulb left 

Any neg to vegging with hps??


----------



## pcduck (Feb 14, 2012)

Many growers use hps throughout their whole grow


----------



## bubba902 (Feb 14, 2012)

Okay thanks again Duck!,

Im gonna go searching.

Topped em today, 
They do look happy today!


----------



## bubba902 (Feb 16, 2012)

Here are a cpl pics of everything today. Ill add more in a little.

Omg Afghan haze clone smelllllls ddddddaaaaaaaaaank. Lol


----------



## bubba902 (Feb 16, 2012)

CH9 Aroma and Afghan haze 33 moms 5/9wks flower.

Under a 400w

Added an aroma clone too.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 18, 2012)

I bet it does smell *dank!* 

Keep it up man..


----------



## bubba902 (Feb 18, 2012)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> I bet it does smell *dank!*
> 
> Keep it up man..


Thank You SM. She smells unbelievable!

For an 8 to 9wk flower (im in week 9) it still seems like it has forever left.


----------



## bubba902 (Feb 19, 2012)

I might have topped em a little early. Hope it works out.

Anyone ever ran either aroma or Afghan haze 33?


----------



## PuffinNugs (Feb 19, 2012)

never noticed your setup background is kinda like mine lol.

the painted cinder blocks, the furnace/ furnace pipes, bricks on the floor ect.. 

also think thats the same hydrofarm hood of mine also in the first pictures.


reminds me of the allstate insurance commercial "its like we're connected"..."no we're not" "yes we are"


----------



## Budders Keeper (Feb 19, 2012)

Looking good! I love the babies.


----------



## bubba902 (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks for stopping in. they are deffinently taking off under hps.

Its the 6in AC daystar.

Lol @ Allstate. Isee that commercial too much .

That Afghan sssttttinks so great


----------



## PuffinNugs (Feb 20, 2012)

this was from a couple years ago before i put up the white cardboard and i was experimenting with a cooltube, didnt work out well sold it a week later  all quailty aircooled hoods for me now.




how are summers for you down there? its harder for me in the summer than in the winter due to heat and humdity. aircooled hoods helped alot with heat but humdity remains and i have no drains for my dehumdifier so i either water the plants with it (not good to use alot) or have to lug it up those crappy wooden stairs.

of course i have fell down them multiple times now (about 5 days ago even lol), i hate it. i cant wait for these last few months to go by so i can get out of here.


----------



## bubba902 (Feb 20, 2012)

Right on with your setup.

I have never checked humidity in my basement, usually I just run my tent upstairs..

I wanted to try a cool tube so deff thanks for the input on one.
Hope this Afghan finishes up quick, its a tease smelling her.


----------



## bubba902 (Feb 21, 2012)

A cpl shots from day 16. Everything was topped or femmed..
Question, why does my clone look like that? I don't see bugs of any sort.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 21, 2012)

Why does your clone look like what?


----------



## PuffinNugs (Feb 21, 2012)

multifarious said:
			
		

> your rh is super low


 
lol you think thats low, im at 25% damn winters.

sucks in veg, imo/e seems to me it causes more males, but flowering plants love it as long as your careful not to dry out/ burn top buds.

may be the reason the clone looks the way it does but im not sure what picture your talking about.


----------



## bubba902 (Feb 21, 2012)

Sorrt for the confusion, tje clone is n the lil green pot. Nothing but 1 maybe 2 blades on the leafs.

Is it normal?

Ill try and get the humidity up asap.


----------



## PuffinNugs (Feb 21, 2012)

yeah its normal, some stay like that, others will grow out of it. nothing really to worry about. clones jsut seem to do that sometimes


----------



## bubba902 (Feb 22, 2012)

I got the humidity to high 50s low 60s.
Ill achieve 75ish tmrw.
how big should I let the clone get? Her mom stretched out crazy after the flip.


----------



## PuffinNugs (Feb 22, 2012)

bubba902 said:
			
		

> I got the humidity to high 50s low 60s.
> Ill achieve 75ish tmrw.
> how big should I let the clone get? Her mom stretched out crazy after the flip.


 
depends on when you took the clone, i grow them out till they preflower like crazy then go into  12/12

70 is too high, keep it around 40-60


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 23, 2012)

bubba902 said:
			
		

> Sorrt for the confusion, tje clone is n the lil green pot. Nothing but 1 maybe 2 blades on the leafs.
> 
> Is it normal?
> 
> Ill try and get the humidity up asap.



It just looks like the clone was taken in flowering and needed to reveg.  When clones are taken in flowering, it is common for them to start producing 1 and 2 bladed leaves at first.  It will start producing more normal looking leaves as it gets older.  Nothing to worry about.


----------



## bubba902 (Feb 24, 2012)

Well, this will be the last update until the move is complete . I might squeeze another in depending on how fast I get everything to the new house. Thank the lord for friends that lend a helping hand in the time of need.

Big green pot is the aroma clone, small green is Afghan haze33, black bags are the Kush.


----------



## bubba902 (Feb 26, 2012)

Hehe new setup done.  took Alll day!. Two 400w hps with hortilux bulbs and Apollo ballasts 5x4x8 room. 240cfm '6x9ft of duct cooling the ligts and exhausting the room. 
Ill figure temps/humidity out tmrw. Finished at lights out. 

1 aroma.
3 mixed Kush
In flower.

Veg is 4x3x4
432w t5 with a fan.
2 mixed Kush
1 aroma
1 Afghan haze in veg.


----------



## bubba902 (Feb 28, 2012)

Just a couple pictures from everything..


----------



## bubba902 (Feb 29, 2012)

Transplanted Afghan clone to a 3gal pot.
shew I hate the flower time on her but she is VERY nice in the end.
Smokin on her now, she is a hell of a hitter.

Yay!


----------



## pcduck (Mar 1, 2012)

Looking nice bubba

Noticed your chains on your lights, I also used these but I finally took HL's advice and got some rope ratchets,  much much easier:aok:


----------



## bubba902 (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks duck!, I was using yoyo hangers but they broke .
Ill give a look into the ratchet ropes..

Here are a couple pictures.


----------



## Grower13 (Mar 1, 2012)

:48:


----------



## bubba902 (Mar 1, 2012)

Hmm, I love this aroma. 

Deff didn't get a short compact pheno lol


----------



## pcduck (Mar 1, 2012)

Looking nice bubba.

Were these the batch that had heat problems in the beginning?


----------



## bubba902 (Mar 1, 2012)

yeah, they were rough starters.
for a 2gal bag this aroma surely got huge. 
taking clones from the afghan clone and flipping her when she recovers.
finally moved and settled. dropping 10 mystery seeds.. (5 containers got mixed in the move)


----------



## bubba902 (Mar 4, 2012)

20$ carbon filter, 4x13in.  Hooked up and running. Got the HVAC finished also. Pics in a lil bit


----------



## bubba902 (Mar 5, 2012)

Here are some updates and pics.
Aroma has around 2 to 3 Weeks left. 3-5% amber.
She is getting way more top heavy than I expected. a lot bigger than expected out of a 2gal pot.

1 Kush male so far. 
2 still to show
2 still in veg

Took a bit of clones off the Afghan clone.
 Took 4 clones off the aroma clone and topped it.

Afghan clone is doing great!! She is in the white pot now, aroma clone is still in big green pot.
DIY carbon filter is working like a champ!


----------



## bubba902 (Mar 6, 2012)

Has anyone ever grown out the "aroma"?


----------



## pcduck (Mar 6, 2012)

nope not me. Right now I have pre98 bubba and cheaddarwurst jarred up plus a bit here and there of some other strains


----------



## bubba902 (Mar 6, 2012)

I picked up a bag of some nice home grown today. Smells like raspberry apple.. Ill take  pics in a little


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 6, 2012)

:aok: Nnnnoooiiice! Do so plz, luv me some nugporn...


----------



## PartyBro420 (Mar 7, 2012)

Looking at all of the progress made on the forum this past week makes me wish my room was totally finished already. I'm aching to throw some beans down! Looks like you're doing well in your new space!


----------



## bubba902 (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks everyone!, 
Sorry 7G for not posting any pics, I will be sure to grab some when I pick more up later lol. It was a very nice smoke, Kinda harsh though. Deff wasn't a haze like I was told lol unless non of the haze traits took or something?

Thanks Party!, Its been a fun learning experience also, trying to keep 2 400w lights cool with a 250cfm fan lol. Its still going good though, I have to re run my HVAC, since its been nice out the past couple days, drawling air from outside to cool my lights hasn't been working.. I was steady at 59F lights out, and 82F lights on. IF I can't keep my temps back down, I'm just going to run CO2 with the setup!.

Updates soon!


----------



## bubba902 (Mar 8, 2012)

couple bud pics


----------



## MG Canna (Mar 8, 2012)

bubba902 said:
			
		

> They arent fimmed though , but hopefully I get a nice male out of the bunch.
> 
> its been a pain keeping the temps normal and everything steady.
> 
> ...



They are??  I run 3000W at my house and dont have issues.......except with my wife about the electric BILL:holysheep:

Do you have a medical card???


----------



## bubba902 (Mar 8, 2012)

I moved since I started this thread, running 1664w between veg n flower..
got out of the bracketing act lol
Maybe a total of 2k with fans, etc on. 

(2) 400w HPS,MH.
(2) 432w T-5 setups 
(1) 108w T-5 setup
(1) 98w t-12 clone light
(2) 250cfm fans
(1) box fan.

Probably forgetting a cpl things though.


----------



## bubba902 (Mar 9, 2012)

What is leftof the veg room, and the clones , I didnt skimp on them either lol. G
reen pot is aroma from dinafem, white is my afghan33 clone donor..

Took 40 off the Afghan and 5 from the aroma.
First Time using x  nutrients.

Hoping for a 75% success

Last pic is of the backside of the Afghan. Lol ugly bush.


----------



## Roddy (Mar 9, 2012)

:ciao: Bubba, good luck with the clones!!


----------



## bubba902 (Mar 9, 2012)

Roddy said:
			
		

> :ciao: Bubba, good luck with the clones!!


 
Thank you roddy!
last clones I took I tried some powder (green light, rooting hormone)
1/10 made it alll the way!
Didn't do anything different this time than last rather than use the "Xnutirent" rooting hormone gel.. 
so out of 45, ALL 45 still look NICE!, Starting to get a lil yellow/brownish on the leaves of the bigger/older ones


----------



## bubba902 (Mar 10, 2012)

Flipped the Afghan haze today, clones are doing great!! Looking like 100% so far.
chopped 210gs wet off the aroma. Left all the smaller buds, only took the top tops.
Probably 40ish dry

Hehe cant wait for the Afghan, she is an awesome strain!
Can I pollinate my Afghan haze33 fem with my Kush male? Or will it be a Hermie waitin to happen?


----------



## bubba902 (Mar 11, 2012)

Just a couple pics of everything again.

The big plant is my male..


----------



## PuffinNugs (Mar 11, 2012)

looking great


----------



## bubba902 (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks puffin, its my 2nd solo run, still getting it down though. I have gained so mych respect for this plant now than I ever have.

More pics  55 clones all together . 
12 ukabuhjay
38 Afghan haze 33. 
01 g13 PH green pheno.
05 aroma
01 very sticky/stanky male! (what do)?
03 Kush mysterys.


Ukbj is a cross of two unkowns that a buddy and I did as an expirement.

Pics , everone like left though


----------



## bubba902 (Mar 14, 2012)

How to make fem beans?


----------



## bubba902 (Mar 15, 2012)

Chooped .


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 16, 2012)

I hear great things about colloidal silver applications...


----------



## bubba902 (Mar 16, 2012)

New veg room 
Pics after bit


----------



## bubba902 (Mar 16, 2012)

Just a couple shots
Clone in black is g13 PH.
Cups r the haze 33


----------



## bubba902 (Mar 16, 2012)

Ahh I forgot to re arrange my flower room again


----------



## bubba902 (Mar 17, 2012)

Finally looking good in both rooms, ill get pics up in a lil bit


----------



## bubba902 (Mar 17, 2012)

Jus a cpl pics.


----------



## bubba902 (Mar 18, 2012)

Finally starting to see lil buds formin! 
New fan installed and hung, ill find new temps out tomorrow

All Kush except for the Afghan haze33 in the white pot.


----------



## bubba902 (Mar 18, 2012)

anyone know an around about haze harvest time?
Cant find any for my Afghan haze 33.


----------



## bubba902 (Mar 19, 2012)

Here are a couple pictures of everything.

Temps are great!
RH is hi though.

If its not one thing its another.


----------



## bubba902 (Mar 20, 2012)

Lights are rehung, both 400s, equally set apart. Covering 3.5x5x5. 

I love flowering time 

Pics tomorrow!


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 21, 2012)

:woohoo: for pics! Love me some porn when I'm not up and running...


----------



## bubba902 (Mar 21, 2012)

hey 7g!, glad to see someone still around my gj lol. pics after i water.us


----------



## bubba902 (Mar 22, 2012)

Pics as promised
Kush under white hood into batwing, 
Haze in the white pot.


----------



## Roddy (Mar 22, 2012)

:ciao: Looking good Bubba, any way to get that one wall white, though??


----------



## bubba902 (Mar 22, 2012)

I was either going to construct a moveable panda film wall
Or put a 4ft 8bulb t5 therr.
Undecided..

Already planning a scrog under t5s lol


----------



## Grower13 (Mar 22, 2012)

Building again I see....... :48:


----------



## bubba902 (Mar 22, 2012)

Never stops lol, its a disease now


----------



## bubba902 (Mar 23, 2012)

Couple shots from today.


----------



## bubba902 (Mar 25, 2012)

doubled up the nutrients today ,
trimmed up the bottom 3rd of the bushes today, let some light inside. 
I plan on trying to keep these 4 strains for a WHILE! I think I'm going to find another nice male pheno and collect the pollen..
How long will pollen stay good? what to store it in?


----------



## BillFromBio (Mar 26, 2012)

lookin very nice there sir.  I wish i had room like that lol.


----------



## bubba902 (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks Bill!, I plan on constructing a moveable wall within my area so the back wall will be white. 
2 Kush are 3.5wks into flower.
2 Kush are 2.5wks into flower
1 Afghan haze33 1.5wks into flower.
Temps dropped way low lastnight.


----------



## metalholic (Mar 26, 2012)

Sup Bubba didn't know you were going at it. Damn I'm popping a squat here. Good job dude very nice. I hope my photos come out nice as yours. I'm debating on going back to fox farms as I'm using Jacks Classics love me some FOX. Good stuff dude I'll be watching


----------



## bubba902 (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks metal!,
Yeah, just got my mmj license beginning of this year.
I just flipped 7 more Afghan haze and 1 aroma.  they are 1.5 wks behing the last batch.
Pics after im done. Please need suggestions on lighting!!!!


----------



## bubba902 (Mar 26, 2012)

Pics as promised, flipped 7 clones small to have small finishers, flipped an good sized aroma, she stretched mad in flower!
Suggestions,comments needed.
Flowering expirences? Times
Light x space good? Bad?
Genetics etc.
THG,pcduck,nch,orange,powerplant,rose,sm lol
Where yall go? 
No Bwd even  sorry for those I missed


----------



## pcduck (Mar 27, 2012)

Looking nice *bubba*


----------



## Lemon Jack (Mar 27, 2012)

:ciao: Bubba

Looking good :aok:


----------



## bubba902 (Mar 27, 2012)

Howdy and thank you pcduck and LemonJ!.
Hope every one has a good day!!
 Yet to go look at the rooms lol. im excited though this Kush has a great smell already.
.


----------



## bubba902 (Mar 27, 2012)

Some shots of everything.
Threw a cpl party cups in to see what happens. Lol


----------



## metalholic (Mar 27, 2012)

Looks really good Bubba. Def gonna be watching this. Green Mojo +rep for ya


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 27, 2012)

:banana::woohoo::banana: go bubba go bubba it's your birthday go bubba go bubba :banana::woohoo::banana:


lol...doin' just stellar, bubba. keeper up :cool2:


----------



## bubba902 (Mar 27, 2012)

Thank you both!, Im looking into new nutes as ive almost ran out :/
Looking for something easy but effective.
I have only ran FF nutes nothing else.. Ionic like 4yrs ago.
Whats all out nowadays?
Im running Afghan haze33, aroma, Kush, purple haze.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 27, 2012)

Now I'm just using FF but...If going with chem's I use ESUGreenleaves Grow&Bloom or if I'm feelin lazy and I don't wanna trek to my indoor duderino,  I'll go to Home De Pot and  pick up Peter's 20-20-20 for veg and some Alaskan MORBLOOM for the bloomers.

eace: n' Bubbasnacks,

7greeneyes


----------



## bubba902 (Mar 27, 2012)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> Now I'm just using FF but...If going with chem's I use ESUGreenleaves Grow&Bloom or if I'm feelin lazy and I don't wanna trek to my indoor duderino,  I'll go to Home De Pot and  pick up Peter's 20-20-20 for veg and some Alaskan MORBLOOM for the bloomers.
> 
> eace: n' Bubbasnacks,
> 
> 7greeneyes



Gotta love me some home depot. Thank you for the info though!


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Mar 28, 2012)

hey Bubba I popped in to read your GJ, its looking great !!

I noticed nobody answered your question about pollen, so I will tell you what I did years ago when I was dabbling with breeding a bit:

When I sexed the plants, I took the most vigorous, earliest indicating male with the best structure, watered it up and removed it from the veg area to a draft-free room - little or no air movement was very important.  I set the whole plant (pot n all) down in a large brown paper grocery bag, left the top open and gave it 12/12.  Keeping the bag dry was important too.

The stamens grew out, opened up and dropped pollen down into the bottom of the grocery bag.  After I saw lots of pods open, about 7-10 days, I pulled the plant out and chopped it.  Then I put a teaspoon of flour into the bag, folded over the top and shook it up good.  Then I poured out the flour/pollen mix onto a large clean piece of paper, folded the paper in half and funneled the powder into a small airtight glass vial, like a bho vial.

Then I labeled it and froze it for later use.  When I needed a bit I would take a small brown paper lunch bag, tap a bit of the powder into it, and return the vial to the freezer immediately.  Once it was frozen, it didn't like getting thawed and then refrozen again, this really cut the potency.

But geez seems like it was still potent after more than 6 months for sure, maybe almost a year?  :48:


----------



## bubba902 (Mar 30, 2012)

Awesome post!!! That alone should ne stickied lol


----------



## bubba902 (Mar 30, 2012)

Pics after watering.. They looked a lil unhappy :/.
The Kush smell wonderful.
Haze33 stretched from 12 to 28in in flower


----------



## pcduck (Mar 31, 2012)

Nice


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Mar 31, 2012)

looks like you got your grow area pretty well filled up


----------



## Grower13 (Mar 31, 2012)

Dan K. Liberty said:
			
		

> looks like you got your grow area pretty well filled up



He'll be building again soon.


----------



## bubba902 (Mar 31, 2012)

Haha, I think im good where im at right now.
I still have another 2ft on the back side of the t5.
Will be more manageable once everything finishes stretching and getting cleaned up..
Unless I run out of room in the veg area, or the strains taker longer to finish than expected.


----------



## SquidyPacheco (Apr 1, 2012)

Killer job on your GJ .. nice to see a place where people are willing to share their knowldge.... My dad grew in Hawaii in the 70s them huge old Sativas weed was called Elephant , he passed on his knowdgle ( he cant spell either) ... but what i really wished he passed on was his beans .. buahahha... 
Nice set up and grow ...


Aloha
SquiddyP


----------



## bubba902 (Apr 1, 2012)

Thanks!, I wish I had some of the beans that my family has had too.
Pics are coming,
Ahh the smell is to die for.


----------



## metalholic (Apr 2, 2012)

Good job Bubba, as for the nutes I'm using the Jacks Classic Dynamic Duo all purpose 20-20-20 and the Blossom Booster 10-30-20 doing great for my Autos but my 12 12's Healthy as hell. I used FF my last 2 grows wanted to try something different. I need to put up pics of my reg plants had to top 3 of them. Jacks is good look into it and affordable. But hey your plants look great dude keep up the good work man. Here's a pic of the Northern Lights before I topped but its so healthy using all purpose for now.


----------



## bubba902 (Apr 2, 2012)

Thanks metal!
She does look happy bro, Maybe tie her down a bit , They like the bondage lol!
I'll get some pictures without the HPS on after bit, These kush frosted up like no other. 4 weeks into flower and already as frosty as my bubblelicious,aroma,haze33,NLauto.

So I'm finally on a computer and can type a novel about whats been going on.

here is the flowering Line up!
9 Afghan haze 33's
4 Mixed Kush
1 Aroma

The kush are amazing looking,smelling.. Luckily I caught two Idenctical pheno's between the 4 kush fem's. One is reallllllly big/chrystally, Other is short,bush. thats starting to frost up @ 3wks in. 

I supper cropped the two big Kush, and the white pot Afghan haze33. 
topped the other 2 kush and left the 8 remaining afghan haze33's go without being touched.... Flowered @ 8in though for fun..
Flowered 3 in the party cups just to see what they will do. Running out of places to put clones... Finally realized I can only cut 10 clones from each plant to reduce over crowding in the end.. Its getting so full in there already and I haven't even added the purple haze or anything !

Ahhhh I'm looking forward to the next 5 weeks lol. 
Can't wait to smoke this kush, If its anything like its smell already, I'm gonna be in for a nice ride.


----------



## bubba902 (Apr 3, 2012)

I tried under MH. Kinda fail.

Flower times
4wks
3wks
2wks 
out of 8-10 depending on scope readings lol

Part cups for shits n giggles lol.


----------



## bubba902 (Apr 5, 2012)

Just noticed light leak inside the room!
Pics, can you see anything?
 I hope not.


----------



## Grower13 (Apr 5, 2012)

:48:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Apr 5, 2012)

wowzers! here's a lil _true female _mojo for ya's, bubba!


----------



## metalholic (Apr 5, 2012)

Keep it goinggggg BUBBBBBBB NICE!!!!!!!


----------



## bubba902 (Apr 6, 2012)

Allllllllll the flowering Kush had balls , Wayyy to many to pick off....

chopped 
this is a sad sad sad day, I still have the afghan haze33,Aroma in flower. just the black bagged kushs.. I'm going to quick run a clone and see if it was genetics.. This is horrible .


check back in a cpl days for more pics of the so small room now ,
Took the extra light down and turned it on 50%..
gr almost threw in the towell on them all, but then again.. All good endings have a few bad stories behind them.


----------



## bubba902 (Apr 8, 2012)

Ya I hacked em,, im not much a ball puller when I pull 100s and the next day they are vack lol. Pics were from furthest away plant. Didnt notice til I actually got inside and looked around.

Oh well.. I have clones from each one before they hermed lol. Just kics back the process another 7 Weeks.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 8, 2012)

What a bummer on the light leak* bubba* I bet you won't let that happen again.

I would do like you said and run a quick clone to check generics. No sense wasting another 7 weeks if it is in their genes.:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 8, 2012)

Dan K I have seen the same clones where one will hermie and the other did not. Short story, I received clones from a friend and after growing them out, his had hermied and mine had not. The only difference I saw was his room had a light leak coming in from under the door when he had his hallway light on. There could have been other factors to, but I did not notice any difference in the plants besides the seeds. IMO Generics most likely causes most hermies followed by light leaks then over fertilization, hot or cold,ete,ete. I personally never had hermies cause from light leaks because I feel total darkness is essential to growing a successful garden. And check for light leaks after every grow or change in the set up. 
I have had plants hermie on my outdoors but not in my indoor grows. Same soil, same teas,ete,ete, the only thing different is the total darkness on my indoor whereas my outdoor does get some light from security lights and from company arriving or leaving at night.(their headlights spray the field when turning around).  I try to stay away from light leaks


----------



## pcduck (Apr 9, 2012)

Dan K ..... A lot of plants are different in what amount of stress they can tolerate. A strong generic plant should never hermie imo. No Matter what you do. Now days it is a coin toss on what type kind you are buying and growing. I do research on the breeders and just hope, I picked a good one


----------



## SquidyPacheco (Apr 10, 2012)

bubba902 said:
			
		

> Allllllllll the flowering Kush had balls , Wayyy to many to pick off....
> 
> chopped
> this is a sad sad sad day, I still have the afghan haze33,Aroma in flower. just the black bagged kushs.. I'm going to quick run a clone and see if it was genetics.. This is horrible .
> ...


 
Plays TAPS...Brah that sucks, some strains dont handle stress so well.. personaly i try to stay away from finicky strains,  no matter how hyped it is... still sucks to have to take down 4 nice plants.. i feel for you..

Aloha
SquidyP


----------

